# Shipping food!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, hope you all had a lovely Christmas
Now that Christmas is over we are in the final stages of our move and are about to put the house up for sale. :clap2: Mentally reminding myself of things I need to do, one of them being to stock up on my favourite moisturiser, it made me wonder about food, toiletries, cleaning items etc, etc. none of the shipping agents mentioned these things and I didn't think to ask....I was only concerned about the final figure!...can these items be shipped? Obviously not perishables but tins, packets etc?
Thanks Pat


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PatandDave said:


> Hi all, hope you all had a lovely Christmas
> Now that Christmas is over we are in the final stages of our move and are about to put the house up for sale. :clap2: Mentally reminding myself of things I need to do, one of them being to stock up on my favourite moisturiser, it made me wonder about food, toiletries, cleaning items etc, etc. none of the shipping agents mentioned these things and I didn't think to ask....I was only concerned about the final figure!...can these items be shipped? Obviously not perishables but tins, packets etc?
> Thanks Pat


Hi Pat, I brought everything but the kitchen sink, including the contents of the food cupboard! I stocked up on toiletries etc too, also make sure you have some medicines, painkillers etc.

Good luck with the house sale. !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had cleaning materials, toiletries, pills, you name it, tucked into every little nook and cranny in our packing cases..
As long as you make sure they are secure and can't leak out onto anything.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Pat,

Agree with the comments above... our container was here last week. We shipped EVERYTHING !. As long at its packed well and nothing falling out, leaking etc you will be fine

regards
Karolos


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Our shippers were a little concerned about flammable items so they were left, but everything else came.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Our shippers were a little concerned about flammable items so they were left, but everything else came.


Our contract says no food, flammables or living plants or soil. But food we will pack anyway

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you use paracetomol or ibuprofen stock up on the supermarket brands that just cost pence in the UK as you will find they cost euros over here.

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone,
We've had 4 different quotes from well established companies and have chosen the 2nd cheapest which is local to us. Only 1 mention food (tinned only). The company that we have chosen to use don't mention food but are the only one that have said we also need to have our car steam cleaned before it can be shipped, and have to have proof of this for Cypriot customs! At this stage we don't want to do anything that will hinder or delay our move.
Pat


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Thanks everyone,
> We've had 4 different quotes from well established companies and have chosen the 2nd cheapest which is local to us. Only 1 mention food (tinned only). The company that we have chosen to use don't mention food but are the only one that have said we also need to have our car steam cleaned before it can be shipped, and have to have proof of this for Cypriot customs! At this stage we don't want to do anything that will hinder or delay our move.
> Pat


Our quote also said a lot about the car with empty petrol tank, disconnected battery etc. But in the end we decided that we take the car ourselves. A nice 2 day trip to Italy and the 7 day on the ferry to Limassol. Have no clue what to do for 7 days but have got a lot of e-books on the computer so we will manage somehow

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's crazy that we can read different advice and requirements from different companies.

Our car came over with petrol in it and no way was it clean let alone steam cleaned! We brought food, cleaning materials and other liquids all packed by our removal company. I don't believe customs looked at our shipment at all as all the boxes were taped up just as they left us.

Do these removal companies just make it up?

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

I think for the car it is some new regulations. I was told by customs that a car now is considered as Dangerous Goods and should be treated as that. For us it was no talk about clean car, only empty petrol tank and disconnected battery.

For some of the other things I think the companies have no knowledge. We got two quotes telling us we have to pay 12 euro extra per electrical item. This is not true.

Btw 2 of the biggest companies had no clue where Paphos, Cyprus was. One quoted Greece and the other one TRNC. 

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I think for the car it is some new regulations. I was told by customs that a car now is considered as Dangerous Goods and should be treated as that. For us it was no talk about clean car, only empty petrol tank and disconnected battery.
> 
> For some of the other things I think the companies have no knowledge. We got two quotes telling us we have to pay 12 euro extra per electrical item. This is not true.
> 
> ...


In a way it is quite touching to hear that German efficiency is not infallible!!!



Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> In a way it is quite touching to hear that German efficiency is not infallible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


If I compare with Sweden Germany is very far back in many areas. I came here 6 years ago and was surprised that I could not pay with card everywhere, only in very rare places, and if you pay with card the purchase show up in your online bank after 5-6 days. In Sweden the money was gone from your bank account the same second you paid.

Another thing is that taking out money from an ATM can cost 6 euro. Only if you use the ATM in your own bank it is free

But the thing I hate most is the way Germans treat foreigners and how they look at them selves. Now when unemployment is going up, you hear daily that the foreigners should go home. Remember that about 25% of the population have foreign roots and Germany would not be able to be without them.

So when we arrive last week in March to Cyprus I will not miss Germany for 1 minute.



Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's crazy that we can read different advice and requirements from different companies.
> 
> Our car came over with petrol in it and no way was it clean let alone steam cleaned! We brought food, cleaning materials and other liquids all packed by our removal company. I don't believe customs looked at our shipment at all as all the boxes were taped up just as they left us.
> 
> ...


I agree, my car was full to the brim, mainly with bags of dog food and DIY stuff including a dustbin ! The removers did mention how full my fuel tank was though when I dropped it off in their yard. !

By the way, if you have a pet, it is worth trying to bring as much of their food as poss, the brand I used in the UK for my two is twice as much here although she does ship over for me and has become one of their best sellers in the shop, any discount ?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> ...in the end we decided that we take the car ourselves. A nice 2 day trip to Italy and the 7 day on the ferry to Limassol. Have no clue what to do for 7 days but have got a lot of e-books on the computer so we will manage somehow
> 
> Anders


Anders, I, and no doubt many others would very much appreciate an update when you arrive in Mar/Apr on the advantages and disadvantages of this method of importing a car into Cyprus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Anders, I, and no doubt many others would very much appreciate an update when you arrive in Mar/Apr on the advantages and disadvantages of this method of importing a car into Cyprus.


Ofc I will write about the experience. We will use the same ship that go from Southampton but embark in Italy. This way we shorten the trip by 50 % and get a nice trip through Austria and Italy leaving Europe mainland

Anders


----------

